# white pines



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

keep reading about guys finding white morels by white pine trees..are these mature white pine or smaller trees.the white pines in my area i can't reach around,they are huge.there is no undercover because they are so big.just needles..also no hardwoods are present.just jack pine ,red pine, and big white pines..
do i need to look for white pines mixed with hardwoods..


i did find a lot of blacks this year near hemlocks..


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

These are under the White Pine in my front yard. It's at least 20' high and just needles on the ground underneath. 










John


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I've found them in White pine and yes it was mixed woods. When I lived downstate in Davison, I used to hit a lone White pine that produced many Morels . It was in a cemetery too.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

I got around 18 in my yard by a lone white pine that I can't reach my arms around. Plus there was a couple that got hit by the mower.:sad:


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Got a spot in the northern lower that has about 5 white pines surrounded by hardwoods I always find whites around the pines. Pines aren't huge, maybe 30 footers.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I find alot in white pines too. Pine needles and sand, not what would think is good shroom growing conditions, but they are there every year. Got to wash them really good to get the grit out, but still good.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

the pines in my grandmas yard are about 30 ft tall i find about a dozen every year out from the bases in the grass usually about 20 ft from the trees they are blacks usually


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

White pines and Elms mixed in would be about as good as it gets.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

White pines always produce for me.. Thats one tree i always look around..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Greenbush future said:


> White pines and Elms mixed in would be about as good as it gets.


Depends on the area your hunting in, where i live the elm's are long gone, we usually find em in poplar's primarily Big tooth aspen with a scatering of big left over oaks and or White pines. The best hit Ive ever had in my home area was in a Old Oak forest, lots of big deadfall with white pine mix and some poplars.

BD


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

bassdisaster said:


> Depends on the area your hunting in, where i live the elm's are long gone, we usually find em in poplar's primarily Big tooth aspen with a scatering of big left over oaks and or White pines. The best hit Ive ever had in my home area was in a Old Oak forest, lots of big deadfall with white pine mix and some poplars.
> 
> BD


Down in Oakland County it seems Oaks are the kiss of death, I have never been able to find em with any Oaks or Oak leaves on the ground. Glad they work in your area.


----------



## Weioo (May 3, 2011)

Greenbush future said:


> Down in Oakland County it seems Oaks are the kiss of death, I have never been able to find em with any Oaks or Oak leaves on the ground. Glad they work in your area.


Truth be told, folks! If I find even a single oak leaf on the forest floor, I move on, and quickly.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yesterday I walked the woods I mentioned, and hit a nice pile of the largest Yellow Morels i have ever pickled, Proof is in the pudding, but every area is different but YES it was an Hard wood area, mostly Blk Oak and Mature White pines and large Poplars, some of these Yelows were over 10" tall! 

BD


----------

